# Warning



## kenspain (May 21, 2011)

For anyone going to perches any thing from a company called towtal Dont let them post it to you go and collect it yourself or you will end up like me.  I ordered a scooter rack from them and it arrived this week 3 Months after i ordered it. And guess what they sent to wrong one nothing like the ones they showed me on the internet or even like it, Also No Fittings and No paper work,after i had ask the to make sure they send it as before i can use this I have to get it inspected by and ITV  mot  Station here in Spain and they want to see the paper work for the CE of conformity and a receipt from a professorial company Ha Ha My appointment is booked and payed for this Monday,   What I cant understand is why a company with a good name acts like this they are very long winded  in answering Emails and not once have they phoned me back as promised.My phone bill for the calls to them 57 euros to date and about 12 emails, So it looks like the only thing now  left to do is to start court action to get this resolved.
                                                   Ken


----------



## TOWtal (May 21, 2011)

*3 months ?*

Ken. You ordered this ScootRack on the 30/03/11. You were also told that it was still in production. As for the product supplied, you were sent the exact version you ordered. The paperwork was sent to you before the order. Long winded on emails? I have always replied within a reasonable time. To finish off - you were given a FULL refund. I'm disappointed that you felt the need to post this.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 22, 2011)

it's nice to see the other side put forward :cool1: that can probably be backed up with emails ect, too many times we only hear one side 
it also proves the point that many on here point out that problems can be caused by going public on the internet :egg:


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

*update and thank you towtal*



kenspain said:


> For anyone going to perches any thing from a company called towtal Dont let them post it to you go and collect it yourself or you will end up like me.  I ordered a scooter rack from them and it arrived this week 3 Months after i ordered it. And guess what they sent to wrong one nothing like the ones they showed me on the internet or even like it, Also No Fittings and No paper work,after i had ask the to make sure they send it as before i can use this I have to get it inspected by and ITV  mot  Station here in Spain and they want to see the paper work for the CE of conformity and a receipt from a professorial company Ha Ha My appointment is booked and payed for this Monday,   What I cant understand is why a company with a good name acts like this they are very long winded  in answering Emails and not once have they phoned me back as promised.My phone bill for the calls to them 57 euros to date and about 12 emails, So it looks like the only thing now  left to do is to start court action to get this resolved.
> Ken


 Who ever informed Towtal that i had put on here about there company Thank you very much you have done some thing that i could never do and thats get an answer from then  thank you for that, But still not received all the paper work that is needed for the inspection on Monday and no answer about sending the wrong rack.


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (May 22, 2011)

If Ken's contacts with Towtal are as circumspect and convoluted as his recent postings it is no surprise that he has had problems.
Sorry to be so blunt Ken but that's how I see it.


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

TOWtal said:


> Ken. You ordered this ScootRack on the 30/03/11. You were also told that it was still in production. As for the product supplied, you were sent the exact version you ordered. The paperwork was sent to you before the order. Long winded on emails? I have always replied within a reasonable time. To finish off - you were given a FULL refund. I'm disappointed that you felt the need to post this.


 
I was told that the racks were in stock when i Phoned them I also have an email saying the shipping company had lost it on there shelf I have a bank statement showing no refund I have a phone bill showing the calls i had to make i have a message from a member that phoned you and when ask about my rack was told something totally diffident from what you told me when i phoned you. And NO that is not the rack I ordered look on your web page thats the one i was told i was getting  the one you sent is nothing like the photo.


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

Yorkshirepudding said:


> If Ken's contacts with Towtal are as circumspect and convoluted as his recent postings it is no surprise that he has had problems.
> Sorry to be so blunt Ken but that's how I see it.


 
 Every time I phone towtal I have been polite I made these calls from a company that I work for on the understanding I pay for them all calls from this company are recored with the time and date of the calls, Sorry if my posting as upset you Yorkshirepudding  but i if you have had the run about i have for nearly 3 months you might understand it better.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 22, 2011)

Well at least we know what the agenda involved in the previous posting was all about.

Response from the company certainly raises plenty of questions. For instance - "Full refund"  What is that all about.  True or not true. Three months since ordering? True or not true.

Actually, I think it is great that the company was given the opportunity to respond. I once ran a forum similar to this one and a response to a members very long-running complaint against a major RV manufacturer quickly ended that complaint once and for all.


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

Tony Lee said:


> Well at least we know what the agenda involved in the previous posting was all about.
> 
> Response from the company certainly raises plenty of questions. For instance - "Full refund"  What is that all about.  True or not true. Three months since ordering? True or not true.
> 
> Actually, I think it is great that the company was given the opportunity to respond. I once ran a forum similar to this one and a response to a members very long-running complaint against a major RV manufacturer quickly ended that complaint once and for all.


 
Very sorry 2 months to arrive I have just played the order back sorry towtal yes a full refund if i wanted. Now i will explain more

most of us know what the police are like here i was ordered by the police to remove the scooter rack as it was not approved here in Spain on a Spanish reg motor. So I tried to find one in Spain the only one i could find was fixed on so that when i changed motors it could not be transfered to the next motor. these cost between 1400. to 1900 euros So with the help of a Spanish friend we went to the techno offices and asked if there was any way to get one made legal for them to be approved they told us there was if we first showed them paper work from the suppler .So we ask 3 company.s to send us the paper work and photos of the racks from the UK.Then the scooter rack for testing.  from towtal I received a declaration of CE conformity and I took a photo from there web page as i was told that was the only one they had it was a new design 2011,  to let them see it with the other 2 company,s. the one from towtal would be excepted with a slight modification done by an approved registered company in Spain but as from to day i have not got all the paper work or fixings to go any further they require a fixing plan and a bill of sale from a limited company why i dont know,  also  the photo is nothing like the rack that arrived.Not one company we ask here to make this said yes  because they get a lot more money for the ones they make. Now some friends here in our small motorhome club if this go,s though they would be interested in one and i thought this would be good business for towtal. but i now fill i been let down a bit what started good as gone bad,   
                                                                       ken


----------



## Deleted member 13519 (May 22, 2011)

kenspain said:


> I was told that the racks were in stock when i Phoned them I also have an* email saying the shipping company had lost it on there shelf* I have a bank statement showing no refund I have a phone bill showing the calls i had to make i have a message from a member that phoned you and when ask about my rack was told something totally diffident from what you told me when i phoned you. And NO that is not the rack I ordered look on your web page thats the one i was told i was getting  the one you sent is nothing like the photo.


If the courier lost it then that's nothing to do with Towtal and I would expect a long delay, these things happen unfortunately and it's actually quite surprising they admitted it. Normally you end up battling between the sender and the courier neither of which will admit responsibility.
Have you taken a photo of the rack you were sent and emailed it along with the one from their website for any comment? If Towtal have messed up their stock system it will appear as though they have sent the correct one even if they haven't.


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for that i never thought of sending them a photo i do it now thanks. I have spoken to 2 of the shippers in that area and they have been used by this company before but no records of shipping to Spain I am waiting for answers from the others I email last week.


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome (May 22, 2011)

Was in Towtal yesterday, picking up my MH after they had fitted body restraints. I found them to very friendly, helpful and professional. I would have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone.


----------



## Tco (May 22, 2011)

If the carriers lose any article, then the responsibility for some delay sits with then. However when I was responsible for a service company not disimilar to the company who is the subject of this thread, in the unusal event of a carrier loss, we would despatch a second item to our customer *with whom we have a contract*.  The carriers would be instructed to return the original to us or claim on their insurance. I think only on one occasion has this prompted the return of the item.

More generally, I have trouble with this same company. I obtained a verbal quote for some work, I asked them to confirm it in writing (e-mail). This proved to be impossible to get, even after several chases. Needless to say the work went elsewhere.

So I have some sympathy with Kenspain when he complains of poor communications, but we are all subject to the vagaries of international transport and perhaps less than enthusiastic front line staff. The company also can suffer from the same these interfering factors. All companies have things go wrong, it is a fact of life. What they do about it is how they should be judged.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 22, 2011)

Tco said:


> If the carriers lose any article, then the responsibility for some delay sits with then. However when I was responsible for a service company not disimilar to the company who is the subject of this thread, in the unusal event of a carrier loss, we would despatch a second item to our customer *with whom we have a contract*.  The carriers would be instructed to return the original to us or claim on their insurance. I think only on one occasion has this prompted the return of the item.
> 
> More generally, I have trouble with this same company. I obtained a verbal quote for some work, I asked them to confirm it in writing (e-mail). This proved to be impossible to get, even after several chases. Needless to say the work went elsewhere.
> 
> So I have some sympathy with Kenspain when he complains of poor communications, but we are all subject to the vagaries of international transport and perhaps less than enthusiastic front line staff. The company also can suffer from the same these interfering factors. *All companies have things go wrong, it is a fact of life. What they do about it is how they should be judged*.



this is the core of the matter,but it doesn't help being 1500 mls away and trying to communicate probably never getting the same guy twice

p.s.for fek sake chill out ken tomorrow is the start of the rest of your life:sleep-027:


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

mikeandhismotorhome said:


> Was in Towtal yesterday, picking up my MH after they had fitted body restraints. I found them to very friendly, helpful and professional. I would have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone.


 
I found them very friendly when i ordered my scooter rack


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> this is the core of the matter,but it doesn't help being 1500 mls away and trying to communicate probably never getting the same guy twice
> 
> p.s.for fek sake chill out ken tomorrow is the start of the rest of your life:sleep-027:


 
Yes a big day cost for inspection 170 euros  

when i get F===k i like to be kissed :mad1:


----------



## Pollik (May 22, 2011)

> All companies have things go wrong, it is a fact of life. What they do about it is how they should be judged.



That is very much my philosophy, too.

I like to deal with people who are interested in me and my needs (rather than what they have been targetted to sell) and who, when they foul up, admit it without fuss, apologise without being asked and sort it out with minimum fuss for me.

I will happily pay a small premium for that kind of service.  It is also why I tend to avoid national chainstores whose employees too often either don't care or only care about their bonuses.



Polly


----------



## bevo (May 22, 2011)

*towtal*

i had my towbar fitted by towtal.

i wasn't impressed with their service.

when i was there a guy came in to pick his car up which was being fitted with an a frame fitment.

the car wasn't ready, and the guy had phoned up to confirm that it was ready.

no appologies to the said guy, he had to come back tomorrow.

i wouldn't use the firm again.


----------



## Pollik (May 22, 2011)

So neither Armitage nor Towtal is getting a resounding thumbs up.

Getting an A-frame fitted is something I came very close to having done and it would have been with one of these two firms.

What decided me against it (apart from the loss of manufacturer's warrranty on the car) was the reluctance of police in other countries to accept it.

It's a minefield, innit?


Polly


----------



## TOWtal (May 22, 2011)

*Wow - what responses...*

Well I have to say I am surprised by the varying levels of conversation on here. I'm also massively disappointed that anyone would find my front-of-house staff neither helpful or friendly. But I'd like to point out quite a few things, and go from there.

Initially, Ken, the photo on the website reflects only 1 of the 3 Racks we build. I offered you the choice - but by description only - and you chose the one in the middle of the range. I then forward you by email the Pdf of the CE build certificate. That was prior to the order. When it came to shipping, I put the parcel together and handed it to shipping. This was definitely my error. We use WorldwideParcelService, RH Freight, IFB, Avanti Express and APC. I didn't put the correct sticker on before I worked away and it just got left on a despatch shelf. However, when I picked up my e-mail I instructed the front of house team to sort it ASAP. You then told me how appalled you were and I instructed a full refund.

Tco, I'm sorry no body emailed you the quote. I feel I have addressed the email situation now - and that should never happen again.

Pollik - I agree. I always think we should put matters right. Even when we screw up. Just try and learn for next time eh........
The A-Frame situation is a mine field. However at the minute, its simplest form is that it is neither legal or illegal. We still fit a high rate in the UK, and also have outlets in France (6), Belgium, Portugal, Luxembourg and Holland. We believe that with some of the more recent breakthroughs in testing - we'll crack it !!

Bevo. Were you not happy with your service - or that of the other customer? Even if we don't seem to interact individually, I still expect my team to do a professional job, and I'm shocked that we didn't for you. As for the other customer, we do have a high turnaround of "Trade" customers and can often build up an over familiar friendship with them. This can lead to off the cuff remarks. I will certainly check this out, if you could just send me the date of booking I will double-check.

I hope I'm putting all this down correctly, but would just like to add that we have 7 Motorhomes, 2 A-Frames and 4 Car Towbars pass through our workshop every day. We also export 60 units a month to 10 Garages. I wish that just 1 per day would find the time to list positives. To state the friendships we have built up. The fact they return year in / year out. 
Our core business is through recommendation so there must be some good eh !


----------



## Pollik (May 22, 2011)

@TOWtal (sorry, I don't know your name)

I am glad you have come here - it is only right that you should be able to defend your organisation.  What I do find interesting is that you fit A-Frames in Europe, despite the numerous stories of people being stopped by police and made to unhitch.  Perhaps when we stop hearing those stories (and have forgotten we heard them in the first place!), I might come back and think about it again.  But I travel alone and with my partner in about equal measures - you can imagine how inconvenient it would be to be instructed to unhitch when travelling solo!

In fairness to my friends here, you have had some good reviews as well as the bad ones.

For now, I think I am unwilling to risk my car, which I love to bits.  But who know if & when I may change my mind?


Polly


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

I am very sorry but you are wrong when i asked you which one do you recommend after you ask me what motor home i had you told me  the one to have also i ask you to send a photo of it which you replied you can see it on our web page you  even had to talk me through to get the photo up. now dose that look any thing like the one you sent me. When i said yes that on looks ok if you had said thats more money i would have still ordered it.I explain to you from the start how hard it is here with the police and what i needed to get it passed an ITV and what do i get a box with 5 bits of metal no paper work and no fittings is that how you run your  company now tomorrow i go to have it inspected. I going to look a right mug turning up with no paper work and a scooter rack that is nothing like the photo they have,


----------



## bevo (May 23, 2011)

*towtal*

hi towtal.
                 in my humble opinion i think your problem is that you look after your trade customers far better than your general public.

when i had my towbar fitted i arrived at about 8 in the morning the work was started about lunch time.

but dealers started bringing motorhomes in and mine was stopped whilst the dealers were sorted out.

it was about 19:30 when i finally had my towbar fitted, most of the workers had long since gone home.

so no i wouldn't use you again.

theres a guy in warton lancashire does towbars and iv'e had good reports from his customers.

in your favour i like the way you respond.

and also i have great respect for kenspain as he has posted on here frequently and gives us all good advice about spain

ps i was talking to a guy in yorkshire who bought an unbraked a frame from you to tow his smart car.
 he seemed made up with it


----------



## kenspain (May 23, 2011)

Sorry i have just been told that i should have carried on with my outcome today instead of stating a new thread.

Bevo thanks for the complement


----------



## kenspain (Jun 3, 2011)

After getting legal advice from a lawyer and before letting him start legal action. We made an offer to Towtal how to resolve this problem, the offer i put forward was.
If they exchanged the rack that was not the one i ordered from there wed page I would return it on the same day that these arrived  also i would return the shipping cost that they said that they were going to return to me, Mr W. Bark,s reply was quote by Email.Of course I,ll make the exchange I would always prefer a happy customer.That was on the 24th may Then I was told ,  quote  that the design on the internet has changed slightly and would send me some photos. No photos were ever sent so on the 1st of June I send another email asking what was going on. Mr W Bark,s Reply quote Sorry I got called in to Jury Duty email your contact numbers and i will call you tonight. now thats funny because i had given Towtal     my numbers 3 times now but email him back my numbers. No phone calls from Mr W Bark,s again i sent an email an his reply quote you never emailed me your numbers. now I  have a copy of ever email sent and received from them. So i have now told the lawyer to take it further.
Now what I cant understand and i am sure one of you can explain why a company wants all this trouble over a thing that is so simple to end. Not only me a lawyer on there back but after the conversation i had with the Trading Standards Office. Also they have lost the chance for one of there products to be approved and be sold in another Country and getting the approval as not cost them a penny has i would have took them were to get every thing if they had been fair with me,  Now i expect some stick from Towtal supporters


----------



## lufcdave7 (Jun 4, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for you comment I want argue with and as i come from South London you might not under stand me. have a nice day.


----------



## barryd (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to go slightly off topic but are we saying that unless your scooter rack is approved in Spain you could get pulled and fined?  I drive our van, scooter and rack into Europe all the time and ventured into Northern Spain last spring.   I wasnt aware it needed some kind of certificate or is that just if you live there?  Ours was fitted by Armitage and very pleased I am with it as well.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

***** said:


> Hi ken
> I live not far from towtal, however I am currently touring Portugal.
> I will be home in about 8 weeks and if I can help when I get home please contact me.


 
Thanks for the offer we are just getting ready to come down to Portugal for 3 months   but i hope it well be sorted soon, ken thanks


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic but are we saying that unless your scooter rack is approved in Spain you could get pulled and fined?  I drive our van, scooter and rack into Europe all the time and ventured into Northern Spain last spring.   I wasnt aware it needed some kind of certificate or is that just if you live there?  Ours was fitted by Armitage and very pleased I am with it as well.


 
No your OK i have a Spanish reg as i live here and you have to have it approved before i can fix it to the motor.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

***** said:


> Hi Ken, we are at the moment in Torreira, just north of Aveiro.
> A very nive fishing village with a town beach over the other side.
> Watch out for these new automatic tolls as they are now up and running.
> I went into the tourist office and they could not help much except to say that it was much worse for us than them.
> ...


 
We go inland to a large lake and i have a the kit for the tolls there waiting for me but am not going to put it on because Spain is taking Portugal to court because you cant turn a motor way in to a toll road if the money to build that road comes from an EUC grant. also the club i am in here with my Spanish friends never pay the fines, there was talk that the fines can be up to 100euros so take care try and pay when you can.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

***** said:


> Thanks Ken, I was fully aware of the situation before we came here and I have no intention of paying unless it is reasonable. I did know that Spain was taking Portugal to court about this..
> A shame though as it does leave a little nasty taste as I am quite happy to pay as and where I need, however the otherday we approached Oporto on the road that goes over the bridge, it was always toll free but now a charge and without the windscreen thing you cannot pay!
> Some of these cobble roadsd are real bone shakers!


 
Even with the windscreen kit i cant pay last year i only left 10 euros in the bank account I put on the form and have since been told that they made a mistake giving me one as i have a Spanish reg motor and to send it back but to them.but i dont know that because the  letter most have got lost in the post:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## John H (Jun 4, 2011)

***** said:


> However we have seen no signs of poverty here


 
Try the mountains of the north or the shanty towns around the edge of Porto and Lisbon or the vast plains of the Alentejo (the region just north of the prosperous Algarve). I do agree, however, with what has been said about the Portuguese toll fiasco.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 4, 2011)

John H said:


> Try the mountains of the north or the shanty towns around the edge of Porto and Lisbon or the vast plains of the Alentejo (the region just north of the prosperous Algarve). I do agree, however, with what has been said about the Portuguese toll fiasco.


 
Yes i have to say even where we go every year there is some poverty each year i take down as my friends do bags of cloths that dont fit anymore shoes the lot and some food and when we leave to come back to Spain we all leave what food we have left.  It makes you think John how any country can let that happen.


----------



## barryd (Jun 5, 2011)

kenspain said:


> No your OK i have a Spanish reg as i live here and you have to have it approved before i can fix it to the motor.


 
Ah right thanks

Good luck with the rack outcome


----------



## kenspain (Jun 5, 2011)

My mate,s wife is Portuguese and a teacher will ask her later to phone Monday and see if she can find out any more news.


----------



## shawbags (Jun 5, 2011)

kenspain said:


> I was told that the racks were in stock when i Phoned them I also have an email saying the shipping companie had lost it on there shelf I have a bank statement showing no refund I have a phone bill showing the calls i had to make i have a message from a member that phoned you and when ask about my rack was told something totally diffident from what you told me when i phoned you. And NO that is not the rack I ordered look on your web page thats the one i was told i was getting  the one you sent is nothing like the photo.


 I stand with you ken,some companys think it is normal to string people along and telling lies is also becoming normal practice,whats happened to good old english service,as for someone telling them about your complaint there seems to be more trouble makers about than not these days and some people on these tipe of forums thrive on it.
It would be interesting if you could show us your proof,obviousely without showing yours or the companies banking details or anything that people could clone,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## shawbags (Jun 5, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> it's nice to see the other side put forward :cool1: that can probably be backed up with emails ect, too many times we only hear one side
> it also proves the point that many on here point out that problems can be caused by going public on the internet :egg:


 
If what ken is saying is true then the companie should be shamed,maybe it will get more companies to pull there socks up.
ROCK ON BBC WATCHDOG :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 5, 2011)

shawbags said:


> If what ken is saying is true then the companie should be shamed,maybe it will get more companies to pull there socks up.
> ROCK ON BBC WATCHDOG :cheers:


couldn't agree more ,but this guy came on here made a token effort then burnt out so to my mind by not following through on here as proven ken to be right.
the steal of any company is proven when things go wrong and how they then handle it at their own cost


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2011)

its a shame really .i was at kens place when he ordered the rack. i offered to make one for him .but as his vehicle is on spanish plates its a no go. the truth is better to live here . forget uk companies . build or make your own things . we dont really need any aproval for just about anything we do to our vans. as for good old british service ,there wasnt any. britain only got big by forcing our empire to buy our products . once the empire failed it was down hill from then on. i have rang on behalf of ken and was told they will look into it. but its been interesting i for one cant recomend them to anyone ever again. shame as ken is a very nice chap and made us very welcome and took us to a nice parkup just along from him. i did see some emails from them and he asked me what i thought of the company. i did tell him i thought they were ok. i was wrong . sorry ken. 
shame you couldnt just get it fabricated in spain. see you soon. cheers alan.
a chinese dax in the garage would have been easier.


----------



## AlanT (Jun 21, 2011)

@TOWtal

My A frame fitted by yourselves broke away from the car on one side while I was towing as per the pictures below.
You know about this and have my details but you will not ring me. WHY?












Alan T


----------



## kenspain (Jun 21, 2011)

AlanT said:


> @TOWtal
> 
> My A frame fitted by yourselves broke away from the car on one side while I was towing as per the pictures below.
> You know about this and have my details but you will not ring me. WHY?
> ...


 
Good luck Alan I have got no were with this load of cowboys no answers to emails or phone calls they even said that they would exchange this scooter rack for the one i ordered from there web page instead they removed the photo and never sent any thing over I cant understand how anyone can let them work on there motor home or car is beyond me. For me being over here its not easy to do much about it but after the Summer i will come over and sort it out if i have to i will go to there house to do it. Dont let them tell you they will refund the cost to your bank because they dont do it.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 21, 2011)

it would be nice to hear its been sorted . ken have a scooter rack he wants . alant as his car fixed . could have been the best advertising any company could get. unfortunately its the worst they could have , it definately is a warning to others . wish i knew this earlier this year i would have put ken off . i really did think a company of this size would haveplayed the game and sorted it by now. again i say sorry ken lets hope its over soon. cheers alan.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 21, 2011)

I cant see that happening Alan It just get Pi---d of the way they can treat customers like the do. My son is gutted as he went and brought a scooter to take to Portugal so he can go and see this Girl he met last year who lives in the Village 10km away.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 22, 2011)

Alan T

Looks like your not on your own Alan I have just shown a friend in the town your photos who comes from France, and he had an A frame fitted in France by a company that are agents for Towtal . But he dose not use the a frame here only when he go,s home and looking at the same thing that as come of your car looks like he has a weld nearly coming of his and has to go and get it re-welded before he can go back to France.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 23, 2011)

Well this has been a very upsetting day for me I think that i have upset TOWTAL so much by starting this forum and phoning them and emailing them about the scooter rack i ordered from there wed site, that they never want me to contact them again and are going to put the money back in my account which when i last ask in the bank today if they had said no, so i will just have to trust them that they do. :sleep-027::sleep-027: 

As a gentleman from South London:lol-049::lol-049: I will honer   Mr William Bark demands never to email them or phone them again as long as the money go,s back into my Bank.  But he never said i could not pop in for a cup of tea when Passing.


----------



## AlanT (Jun 23, 2011)

Towtal called me today and want to sort the problem out at their expense.


Alan


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 23, 2011)

As said it is a design fault and a very basic one at that,but a good result for you never the less, well done towtal:dance:


----------



## kenspain (Jun 23, 2011)

AlanT said:


> Towtal called me today and want to sort the problem out at their expense.
> 
> 
> Alan


 
I should think so to Alan Good for you. 
But i would stand over them when they do it.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 23, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> As said it is a design fault and a very basic one at that,but a good result for you never the less, well done towtal:dance:


 
yes well done towtal but look what Alan and myself had to do to get it sorted out put it on a forum like this why.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 24, 2011)

Because they have hundreds of satisfied customers:wave: and more turning up every day so a few cockups what the general public didn't get to hear about didn't really matter:scared:
but now we can hear about the cockups:lol-053:and they have to  put it right:bow: power to the internet


----------



## kenspain (Jun 24, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> Because they have hundreds of satisfied customers:wave: and more turning up every day so a few cockups what the general public didn't get to hear about didn't really matter:scared:
> but now we can here about the cockups:lol-053:and they have to  put it right:bow: power to the internet


 
Its not just a few cockups  from what i have read on the internet and they may have many satisfied customers.  So us the general public ,customer.  should not be told about a company that is fixing an A frame to a car and 15 min Later the car go,s up in smoke and i am talking about another company not towtal. With Alan T again general public , customer Parts of the frame broken away from his car, what if it had killed some one if the lot came away when he was towing.

And why did we have to put all this on here to get things put right Any sound company would have sorted it out with out this. And not take  nearly 3 months to do it in my case.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2011)

i can say i have a very early intertrade aframe it chains on to chassis or where ever underneath. does have big pads that sit on the bumper so no good for modern cars. we used to do an a frame that was designed justfor vw. you bolted a fixing on the underside. worked fantastic. i think its the new style frames that are at fault. i can say i have never had a problem using mine. but care and attentio and frequent checks are the norm. i only used mine for recovery work so its an un braked version. i think with the newer style of cars its hard to get a good bolt on fixing . shame as bolts are better than welding i believe. cheers alan.


----------

